# Expired recreational reptile licence



## S.Fasspeters (Jan 6, 2021)

My Qld recreational reptile licence is expired. I’d like to renew it but does anyone know what kind of fines I’d be facing for letting it expire... I’m worried to renew it in case it’s a huge fine. Please don’t hate me. 
I just have one bearded dragon that I got from a pet shop - he’s very well cared for... has u.v light, heat light, a hide, plenty of space, and gets to enjoy the outdoors and sunshine nearly everyday. 
I phoned 13QGOV today to ask about fines and apparently I got put through to the licensing department but she only had info on where online to apply for the licence and no information on what kind of fines I could face.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm not sure of Qld. but in NSW you have up to 60 days. I am currently in the same situation, I have submitted the application as I have an advanced license but the office is closed till 11.1.21


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 7, 2021)

S.Fasspeters said:


> My Qld recreational reptile licence is expired. I’d like to renew it but does anyone know what kind of fines I’d be facing for letting it expire... I’m worried to renew it in case it’s a huge fine. Please don’t hate me.
> I just have one bearded dragon that I got from a pet shop - he’s very well cared for... has u.v light, heat light, a hide, plenty of space, and gets to enjoy the outdoors and sunshine nearly everyday.
> I phoned 13QGOV today to ask about fines and apparently I got put through to the licensing department but she only had info on where online to apply for the licence and no information on what kind of fines I could face.


Hmm, good question. How long has it been expired for? And just out of curiosity, what was the name of the store that you purchased it from?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 7, 2021)

There is no fines, technically you're supposed to renew it the evening the current one is due to expire... just apply online for a new one and it'll be sorted in 10 mins. Fines apply if you get caught keeping protected wildlife unlicensed.
[automerge]1610011963[/automerge]
It's all nonsense revenue raising... it's not even means tested.. in QLD anyone of age can fill out a form online, pay the fee and receive their auto-generated licence in 5-10 mins.. Imagine if driver's or weapons licences were issued like that... no wonder Australia's reptile scene is a complete s**t show. Long as they can see proof you're a certified financial "licence holder" you're all sweet. Abide by the terms and conditions of your licence and it's happy days.


----------



## S.Fasspeters (Jan 8, 2021)

dragonlover1 said:


> I'm not sure of Qld. but in NSW you have up to 60 days. I am currently in the same situation, I have submitted the application as I have an advanced license but the office is closed till 11.1.21


Thanks for reply!



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> There is no fines, technically you're supposed to renew it the evening the current one is due to expire... just apply online for a new one and it'll be sorted in 10 mins. Fines apply if you get caught keeping protected wildlife unlicensed.
> [automerge]1610011963[/automerge]
> It's all nonsense revenue raising... it's not even means tested.. in QLD anyone of age can fill out a form online, pay the fee and receive their auto-generated licence in 5-10 mins.. Imagine if driver's or weapons licences were issued like that... no wonder Australia's reptile scene is a complete s**t show. Long as they can see proof you're a certified financial "licence holder" you're all sweet. Abide by the terms and conditions of your licence and it's happy days.


Thanks heaps for the reply 



Josiah Rossic said:


> Hmm, good question. How long has it been expired for? And just out of curiosity, what was the name of the store that you purchased it





Flaviemys purvisi said:


> There is no fines, technically you're supposed to renew it the evening the current one is due to expire... just apply online for a new one and it'll be sorted in 10 mins. Fines apply if you get caught keeping protected wildlife unlicensed.
> [automerge]1610011963[/automerge]
> It's all nonsense revenue raising... it's not even means tested.. in QLD anyone of age can fill out a form online, pay the fee and receive their auto-generated licence in 5-10 mins.. Imagine if driver's or weapons licences were issued like that... no wonder Australia's reptile scene is a complete s**t show. Long as they can see proof you're a certified financial "licence holder" you're all sweet. Abide by the terms and conditions of your licence and it's happy days.


Thanks!

Thanks everybody for your help


----------

